# Doncaster show .. what did ya think ??



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

I went to the Doncaster show and loved it, at times it was a bit difficult to get to the tables but in the end after some polite nudges we got there.
Well i wore my bat tshirt but no one approached me from this rep forum !
I didnt buy as im short on cash but i could have spent thousands if i had it.
Did anyone grab a bargain ?
Bats


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

if i knew who i was looking for id have said hi .. i was walking about in a rest top, denim shorts and black tights  

i got an albino african fat tail for £40 .. shes tiny compared to my others


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

i came back wi a leopard gecko, tiny cant wait to see it grow x


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

viperd said:


> i came back wi a leopard gecko, tiny cant wait to see it grow x


 same .. this is my baby next to my female adult


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice purchases guys...anyone else..come on share your experience and pics !
BATS


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

i got a female boa:Na_Na_Na_Na:shes well cute but dint get her first time round my mates got too much of a temper so we went round quite quick then went for food lol and got her after 12 when itd quietened down too busy first thing:devil:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

i didnt get anything went back to show to get a mack snow patty male gecko but the welsh reptile breeders had just packed up gutted:bash:


----------



## Bobbich (May 4, 2009)

i got a little leo for 20.
That AFT looks very nice!


----------



## Shamperz (Oct 19, 2008)

Dont everyone bite my head off but I think it could have been better. Dont get me wrong, it was great to see such huge amounts of reps but i thought it was less of a show and more of a car boot for reps.

I was hoping too see more fully grown adult specimins. The vast majority were babies to sell but if you dont know your reps you might not know how big things are gonna get. 
Cant help thinking so many people would have come away with a cute baby and not realising how to look after them or appreciate how big they will get.

Still, very much in awe of the amount of reps. I think im just a bit bitter as im so skint and couldnt get anything.

)


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

I went.. didnt get anything but saw the lovely anacondas AND panther chams they were great!


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

The guy from Barnsley who was selling chams in the white plastic viv's was bloody brilliant, his care sheet was like a booklet from what i saw and all were in good nick. I got his number for when i get some cash together.
Mmmmmm i was tempted but empty pockets dont buy im afraid.
Bats

P.S No one is going to bite your head off mate were are all entitled opinions, thanks for your comments.


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

i went thought it was a good turn out.
i came home with an adult female royal and a het pied female
girlfriend came home with a leo and a baby royal
mike


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

i went hoping to get some tarantulas but there were only a couple of Mexican red knees:devil::bash: so i got a male leo instead:2thumb:

so i think i may go to the September one as well now: victory:

most of the people there were selling the reps far too young


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Well i thought it was really good i thought it was going to be bigger but really enjoyed it! All i got was a black gecko necklace and earing set and a glass snake necklace! they are ace =) happy with what i got! 

We should of have some way of telling who we are like badges!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> Well i thought it was really good i thought it was going to be bigger but really enjoyed it! All i got was a black gecko necklace and earing set and a glass snake necklace! they are ace =) happy with what i got!
> 
> We should of have some way of telling who we are like badges!


 i didi have a top with my name on it last year and met loads of people that way cause everyone would know i was from rfuk .. but was bit geeky having a custom made tshirt  might have a sticker next time


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

lil05 said:


> i didi have a top with my name on it last year and met loads of people that way cause everyone would know i was from rfuk .. but was bit geeky having a custom made tshirt  might have a sticker next time


:lol2:


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Geeky or not im getting a t-shirt done for the kidderminster show lol


----------



## sazzjaydee (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah really enjoyed it but do have to agree i felt it was more of a car boot sale for reptiles but still very good.

Came home with a Vietnemese Blue Beauty Rat Snake (and yes he has tagged me already but with only being a bairn he didn't draw blood)
fiance came home with 4 horned lizards (horned toads) 
bro and his OH came back with a blazing blizzard gecko (white thing hahaha)
and me being the bad influence caused my dad to get a jungle hypo motley corn snake (its lush) not sure on names for everything yet any ideas for the VBB

Also think we nearly cleared the show out of equipment hahaha


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Jay-Jay said:


> Geeky or not im getting a t-shirt done for the kidderminster show lol


I hoping to make it to that one if i can get my grandad or uncle to take me :lol2: so i will watch out for you!


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

I was there got loads of equiptment, a royal python, a blizzard corn, a chinese water dragon, a berber skink and a yellow anoconda! x


----------



## JOHN 21 (May 4, 2009)

me and my parnter and mate went i nearly spent loads there lol 

i must say i had a good chat with gecko mania that cham guy too he was very helpfull ,and my mate john was there with his snakes said hi to him to and a few others there very nice people, i got a new viv didnt need 1 but well i seen the price i had it lol i got it off a nice chap just on the right had side as u go into the show, a nice t-shirt IHS also got loads of plants,hides ,i big bag of bark just the main things really i was looking for a female adult gecko lizzard but most were babys or just growing on i think i missed out as i got there at 12pm and left at 3pm must say them hotdogs mmmmmmmmm well worth the £2.50 lol 

must say as that was my first reptile show with my partner we loved it bloody great and i will be going to more if there localish 

cheers john 
:no1:


----------



## bignick (Mar 24, 2007)

whens the show in sep as i really want to go to that as i didnt have any money to go today


----------



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

This was my first time at a show and i thought it was great. I didnt buy anything but that took alot of restraint, I so wanted one of the cresties from captive bred but having just purchased a crestie from on here i knew i had to resist. I will definately be going in september, and hopefully going to the kidderminster show to.


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Loved it!! Great first time show experience...will deffo go again.

Met GothGirl : victory: Got some rubs...then even more rubs, and a 100% het clown male royal from a really nice seller :2thumb:

Couldnt spend as much as I wanted...lack of funds :lol2:

It was the first time I'd seen (in the flesh) many of the reptiles there...that was the best bit for me.

(Note to God, Santa, Easter bunny, Tooth fairy or whoever is listening - please let me win the lottery before the September show :thumb


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i got a painted bullfrog an exo terra plus some bits and bobs.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

linda.t said:


> i got a painted bullfrog an exo terra plus some bits and bobs.


Was great seeing you again Linda, your bullfrog was gorgeous, I was considering buying a horned but they were £40 and unfortunately that was £40 more than I'd got :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

boabloketony said:


> Was great seeing you again Linda, your bullfrog was gorgeous, I was considering buying a horned but they were £40 and unfortunately that was £40 more than I'd got :lol2:


lovely to see u both as well,i didn't see any horned frogs but it was hard to get to some of the tables,
but never mind there's always the next show:lol2:


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

we got there for 11 and it was manic..had a stumble round,went the bar had few beers and went round again...reckon julie giot the bug as we got her 3 royals!...one a 100% het clown,1 reduced and a normal....for us bargain of the day..viv locks £2.50 and nicest snakes of the day...some royal morphs(cant remember breeder but he had a couple of beautiful white/pinky coloured ones

but did toy with the idea of a maddie ground boa..£150,a steal....but my pockets not deep enough today


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

hmmm so how much were these beautiful royal morphs people keeps mentioning :mf_dribble:i mite have to jump on the ferry and come for septembers show i think :whistling2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

tplatts98 said:


> i went hoping to get some tarantulas but there were only a couple of Mexican red knees:devil::bash: so i got a male leo instead:2thumb:
> 
> so i think i may go to the September one as well now: victory:
> 
> *most of the people there were selling the reps far too young*


I wouldn't say most but there were a few selling corns that had only taken one feed and must have only been a couple of weeks old at the most.

Be a shame if some one forked out hard earned or save cash and they bought a bad or non feeder.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I liked it but it was like a car boot. Could of kicked a few people for cutting me up but thats to be expected :2thumb: Good day out and found a good few bargains!


----------



## alexpata (Jan 29, 2009)

It was my first show and I think it was pretty good, got a male coral snow motley corn as a boyfriend for my current one, glad I didnt have more money on me as would of ended up spending loads! Must say I was expecting lower prices generally and the crowd was a bit annoying at times, especially the screaming baby that was being ferried around lol.

Perhaps they could of extended the show further into the seating area with white tables so that the middle row wasn't so crampt, but larger crowds are a good thing as it will mean that the show grows in the future. Thumbs up I.H.S :2thumb:


----------



## dickysballs (Jun 29, 2009)

*doncaster show*

i went first show for me :2thumb:great stuff, got me a gorgous female bab'e royal python 30 notes


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

alexpata said:


> Perhaps they could of extended the show further into the seating area with white tables so that the middle row wasn't so crampt, but larger crowds are a good thing as it will mean that the show grows in the future. Thumbs up I.H.S


The nice IHS bloke told me it would probably be like this for the September one....as more breeders have babies ready then, so more tables!! :2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

too many morons just standing in the middle of aisles having conversations!!! I spent about 1/2 hour in the show. then a couple of hours in the pool. Only went up to drop two snakes off, pick one up and say "Hi" to a couple of people.

Far too many corns and bloody Leos!!! last September's show had a better selection of stock, looking forward to this Sept


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

Shamperz said:


> Dont everyone bite my head off but I think it could have been better. Dont get me wrong, it was great to see such huge amounts of reps but i thought it was less of a show and more of a car boot for reps.
> 
> I was hoping too see more fully grown adult specimins. The vast majority were babies to sell but if you dont know your reps you might not know how big things are gonna get.
> Cant help thinking so many people would have come away with a cute baby and not realising how to look after them or appreciate how big they will get.
> ...


i agree was a bit "car booty" me and mi mate were saying it was like going to a really big rep shop lol think it would be better with adult specimins and some rare aswell even if just for show and not sale


----------



## Lindy (Jul 21, 2008)

I really enjoyed it, although from experience the September shows do have alot more choice and more adult specimens available.

I got myself a goldust and a pewter corn and am chuffed to bits with both of them, a really good day out.

Lindyx


----------



## kirsty13 (Jan 7, 2009)

it was my first time at doncaster i thought it was ok think there cud hav been more adult or grown on reps there was gutted dint get a blue toungued skink i cant find a baby one any where x


----------



## the night doctor (Sep 26, 2008)

*name..*



sazzjaydee said:


> yeah really enjoyed it but do have to agree i felt it was more of a car boot sale for reptiles but still very good.
> 
> Came home with a Vietnemese Blue Beauty Rat Snake (and yes he has tagged me already but with only being a bairn he didn't draw blood)
> fiance came home with 4 horned lizards (horned toads)
> ...


----------



## the night doctor (Sep 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> too many morons just standing in the middle of aisles having conversations!!! I spent about 1/2 hour in the show. then a couple of hours in the pool. Only went up to drop two snakes off, pick one up and say "Hi" to a couple of people.
> 
> Far too many corns and bloody Leos!!! last September's show had a better selection of stock, looking forward to this Sept


DITTO DITTO...i thought the sept show last year was far better... hope its as good again in 09!!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

September will always be better, Junes a bit early in the year and most people dont have a huge amount of hatchlings ready just yet. There are also more adults for sale at the end of the year when people have used them for breeding and then wish to sell excess adults on. 

Wasn't too bad for a June show though!


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

we went the intension of 'just having a look around' but ended up coming home with a mexican red knee and 4 mourning geckos (the wife thought they were cute) and loads of equipment in all honesty tho could have come home with so much more lol.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Shamperz said:


> Dont everyone bite my head off but I think it could have been better. Dont get me wrong, it was great to see such huge amounts of reps but i thought it was less of a show and more of a car boot for reps.


I do agree with this to some extent, it would be nice if there was more "show" as in "Crufts" as well as "Breeder's Meeting Sale". I personally believe having some sort of conformation show/etc even if it was just a "best pet" job and only open to table holders would make it less of a "jumble sale" and make it look more like the other hobbies' legitimate shows.



> I was hoping too see more fully grown adult specimins. The vast majority were babies to sell but if you dont know your reps you might not know how big things are gonna get.


There are several unfortunate problems with this.

1. Why, as a breeder, do I want to pack up a box full of an adult animal that I have absolutely no intent to sell just so I can show an adult specimen to people who _should _have done their research before buying? 
2. Why, as a breeder, do I want to expose my adult animal to hundreds or thousands of other animals by air contact and by proxy touching when other people don't sanitise their hands between tables? At a minimum it means treating my animal as a new purchase and putting it into quarantine again.
3. This time of year, some of those adult breeding animals are still laying eggs or gravid; you really don't want to stress them out by putting 'em into a carry box and dragging them to a show.



hashnak said:


> i agree was a bit "car booty" me and mi mate were saying it was like going to a really big rep shop lol think it would be better with adult specimins and some rare aswell even if just for show and not sale


It *is* a really big reptile breeder's sale meeting - sort of like dozens of little reptile breeders selling the babies they've produced 

I do wish we could have gotten a lift over; it's the first Donny show we've missed in three years. But for what we'd have been looking to buy (equipment and decor) public transport just wouldn't have cut it, and it's not as much fun when you KNOW you're not supposed to be buying any reptiles while you're there.


----------



## bikerboy911 (Dec 29, 2008)

me and the misses went home with a 5ft male boa for £50 so my female isnt lonely  and came home and got a male and female royal python and a 4ft viv for £70 not a bad bargin  cant wait for the next show


----------



## pixiness (Apr 11, 2009)

aw wow i've never heard of these shows, i read on the threads that the next show is in sept, where will it be held ?


----------



## Pagananaka (Jul 3, 2009)

Me too, its in Doncaster but thats all I know.

Would appreciate a date and time cos would love to go as its local and maybe get my beardie for a 40th birthday pressie (only a coupla weeks early lol):devil:


----------



## Quiller (Sep 8, 2008)

Shamperz said:


> Dont everyone bite my head off but I think it could have been better. Dont get me wrong, it was great to see such huge amounts of reps but i thought it was less of a show and more of a car boot for reps.
> 
> I was hoping too see more fully grown adult specimins. The vast majority were babies to sell but if you dont know your reps you might not know how big things are gonna get.
> Cant help thinking so many people would have come away with a cute baby and not realising how to look after them or appreciate how big they will get.
> ...


I understand what Shamperz means - maybe 'show' is the wrong term for the Donny event. For me, I was happy with the 'Car Boot for Reptiles' format, as I went with a shopping list. As I've said elsewhere though, the list ended up as a screwed up ball in my pocket once I saw what was there and the little guy in my head :devil: was saying 'go on, it's only money.'

Anyway, I fell in love with Beardies at the 'Where Dragons Dwell' stand. So I bought one. Regrets? Nah, it's only money ain't it. :whistling2:


----------



## pixiness (Apr 11, 2009)

Next one is sunday the 7th of september @ the dome ! can't wait !!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

pixiness said:


> Next one is sunday the 7th of september @ the dome ! can't wait !!


 6th september


----------

